# Erislandy Lara: Golovkin Will Never Fight Me Now



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/left-handed-lara-golovkin-never-fight-me-now--91161

Would be a good fight. GGG can pressure well enough to force the offense out of Erislandy


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara should be calling him out in his post fight conferences like he did to Canelo if he truly wants to fight him.

Hope it happens. Would LOVE to see GGG ice him.[SUP][/SUP]


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Zopilote said:


> Lara should be calling him out in his post fight conferences like he did to Canelo if he truly wants to fight him.
> 
> Hope it happens. Would LOVE to see GGG ice him.


Agreed


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Why would Golovkin ever want to fight Lara? He prefers "Big Drama Show," not "run around the ring, Cuban dance contest."


And don't we all?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/left-handed-lara-golovkin-never-fight-me-now--91161
> 
> Would be a good fight. GGG can pressure well enough to force the offense out of Erislandy


Agreed. Would be the best fighter he's fought yet and we'd see the stark difference between him and Canelo on the front foot. It would be a better fight overall. I believe that GGG likes to entertain the fans but I also believe he's there to be hit against unafraid opponents (I know that's funny to say in the context of Lara but when forced to fight he'll fight).


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Can't see a much incentive at all for GGG to face Lara. Always had respect for Lara wanting to take on anyone, no doubt he truly wants to box Golovkin.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

We all know this fight won't happen. You have a top fighter begging to fight and still no answer. Just excuses






Sanchez is a ho


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> We all know this fight won't happen. You have a top fighter begging to fight and still no answer. Just excuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3G plays the manny role very well

Erislandy fans want to see this fight.

Saul fans want to see this fight because their boy couldn't get the job done on Erislandy.

3G fans don't want it because there's no financial incentive, and Erislandy moves. This is rich because 3G is one of the better guys at cutting people off today


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> Can't see a much incentive at all for GGG to face Lara. Always had respect for Lara wanting to take on anyone, no doubt he truly wants to box Golovkin.


Besides being fed with cuban's bullshit and wanting to decapitate him? No there isnt...


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> 3G plays the manny role very well
> 
> Erislandy fans want to see this fight.
> 
> ...


Oh I'm a huge GGG fan and would LOVE to see this fight. I'll also be having a laugh at how the GGG haters will be discrediting the win after Gennady lays him the fuck out.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Good fight..


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Agreed. Would be the best fighter he's fought yet and we'd see the stark difference between him and Canelo on the front foot. It would be a better fight overall. I believe that GGG likes to entertain the fans but I also believe he's there to be hit against unafraid opponents (I know that's funny to say in the context of Lara but when forced to fight he'll fight).


Its obvious GGG's best trait is his offensive abilities, I would not even comment that Canelo is anywhere near as good as GGG going forward...he should beat Lara pretty clearly and KO him... Canelo won that fight on pure heart and guts..

now that should have no saying in how a GGG/Canelo fight goes, two entirely different styles and both use their power differently... Canelo would be the defensive guy vs GGG's offense.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Besides being fed with cuban's bullshit and wanting to decapitate him? No there isnt...


Well as far as I can tell there isn't a real grudge match there yet. If Lara wants to fabricate some kind of rivalry to pique the publics interest he needs to get to work.

There are no belts to entice GGG, there's no real money in this fight either. There's not a whole lot of promotion to gain because Lara isn't a big name fighter. Ideally there's no lack of opportunity for GGG either while Lee, Canelo, Cotto are around. If Lara wants to be the back up fall out fighter then he needs to do what he does well, that is talk a whole lot of shit and get it going. I don't see GGG backing down it's a good dangerous fight to watch.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Why would Golovkin ever want to fight Lara? He prefers "Big Drama Show," not "run around the ring, Cuban dance contest."
> 
> And don't we all?


HBO for sure. I doubt they want Lara at all for any 'fight'. According to the Boxing Seen article Lara wants the fight at 154 to boot. And all the GGG haters saying he should step up and fight Ward? Notice a lot of these guys are Flomo's? I think they want to clear the deck for Floyd to have a shot at the lineal title at 160 assuming Cotto or Canelo has it.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

thehook13 said:


> Well as far as I can tell there isn't a real grudge match there yet. If Lara wants to fabricate some kind of rivalry to pique the publics interest he needs to get to work.
> 
> There are no belts to entice GGG, there's no real money in this fight either. There's not a whole lot of promotion to gain because Lara isn't a big name fighter. Ideally there's no lack of opportunity for GGG either while Lee, Canelo, Cotto are around. If Lara wants to be the back up fall out fighter then he needs to do what he does well, that is talk a whole lot of shit and get it going. I don't see GGG backing down it's a good dangerous fight to watch.


Honestly, I was projecting myself in that comment. As you said there isnt any real grudge between Gennady and Erislandy, so the fight makes zero sense from Golovkin's POV, as you explained so well.

Honestly, I'm tired of Lara. He had the opportunity of his life when fighting Canelo, he could dominate that fight from bell to bell, with ease, and blew it away just becouse 'Nelo punched him in the body... Lara deserves nothing more than to be doomed to abject irrelevancy but as he keeps popping out from time to time, part of me wants to see him getting KTFOed, and the Kazakh is more than capable of doing that...


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Well as far as I can tell there isn't a real grudge match there yet. If Lara wants to fabricate some kind of rivalry to pique the publics interest he needs to get to work.
> 
> There are no belts to entice GGG, there's no real money in this fight either. There's not a whole lot of promotion to gain because Lara isn't a big name fighter. Ideally there's no lack of opportunity for GGG either while Lee, Canelo, Cotto are around. If Lara wants to be the back up fall out fighter then he needs to do what he does well, that is talk a whole lot of shit and get it going. I don't see GGG backing down it's a good dangerous fight to watch.


Didn't GGG say he'll fight anyone at 154-175

there is his chance to snatch Lara's belt and come closer to forcing a Mayweather fight.. He could be a multiple weight title holder like Mayweather and cement himself as a P4P fighter.. so there is something to gain by fighting Lara @ 154 even if no May fight.. he'll hold belts at 154-160 which is pretty cool..

@kidcubano tell Lara to start calling this dude out for the 154 belt and show how good he really is.. he scared of facing ward at 168 so then pick on the little dudes and take on Lara @ 154


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Why would GGG want to fight Lara? Too much risk and no reward.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Its obvious GGG's best trait is his offensive abilities, I would not even comment that Canelo is anywhere near as good as GGG going forward...he should beat Lara pretty clearly and KO him... Canelo won that fight on pure heart and guts..
> 
> now that should have no saying in how a GGG/Canelo fight goes, two entirely different styles and both use their power differently... Canelo would be the defensive guy vs GGG's offense.


Right, it's just different styles. I actually think Canelo has a good chance against GGG.


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Lara is a hell of a lot better than the cab drivers and Sergio left overs that GGG has been facing. Its a fucking embarrassment that GGG wont fight Lara because 'the risk is too big' when he is the one bitching that everyone is afraid to fight himself because hes too high risk.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

elterrible said:


> Lara is a hell of a lot better than the cab drivers and Sergio left overs that GGG has been facing. Its a fucking embarrassment that GGG wont fight Lara because 'the risk is too big' when he is the one bitching that everyone is afraid to fight himself because hes too high risk.


The so called middleweight champ fought Willie fucking Monroe jr

Embarrassing

Hopkins middleweight reign is damn near legendary in comparison


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> We all know this fight won't happen. You have a top fighter begging to fight and still no answer. Just excuses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lara is NOT a top fighter.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Why would GGG want to fight Lara? Too much risk and no reward.


Wouldn't even be risky.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Lara is NOT a top fighter.


then nobody is at 154


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Lara is NOT a top fighter.


How is arguably the best super welter in the world not a top fighter?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Lara is NOT a top fighter.


Just an all around stupid comment.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> then nobody is at 154


Canelo, Floyd, even Andrade is more impressive.



MichiganWarrior said:


> How is arguably the best super welter in the world not a top fighter?


How is he?



Rigondeaux said:


> Just an all around stupid comment.


Went life and death with Angulo, ran away in his biggest fight. Wouldn't expect you to be biased though.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Canelo, Floyd, even Andrade is more impressive.
> 
> How is he?
> 
> Went life and death with Angulo, ran away in his biggest fight. Wouldn't expect you to be biased though.


You can put whatever twist you want on it, it doesn't change the fact that you called the most impressive resume at 154 to not be a top fighter. Not going to engage in a discussion where that is seriously being considered to be up for debate.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Wouldn't even be risky.


Lara's an awkward guy. It's hard to look good against him. If it's at 154 then his awkwardness with the weight drain adding to it makes it a very unappetising fight for Golovkin in my eyes. He has little name power too. I definitely wouldn't bother if I was Golovkin.

If the fight did get made I'd pick GGG by KO (you'd be mad not to) but Lara definitely has the skills to make it awkward like Monroe did at times. Especially at 154.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> You can put whatever twist you want on it, it doesn't change the fact that you *called the most impressive resume at 154 *to not be a top fighter. Not going to engage in a discussion where that is seriously being considered to be up for debate.


WTF?!? How is that even the case? You are absolutely insane!


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Lara's an awkward guy. It's hard to look good against him. If it's at 154 then his awkwardness with the weight drain adding to it makes it a very unappetising fight for Golovkin in my eyes. He has little name power too. I definitely wouldn't bother if I was Golovkin.
> 
> If the fight did get made I'd pick GGG by KO (you'd be mad not to) but Lara definitely has the skills to make it awkward like Monroe did at times. Especially at 154.


if Angulo can get close, GGG will have no problems whatsoever.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

If GGG is going to fight 4 times a year, I don't see how the Lara fight doesn't eventually get made.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> if Angulo can get close, GGG will have no problems whatsoever.


Fair shout.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm sure GGG gets a ton of credit for beating a #3 jrMw from the usual loudmouths here.


----------



## James Lights Out (Jun 20, 2013)

Not a fight fans would be clamoring for. Lara is a negative fighter, and probably shot himself in the foot with his performance against Canelo.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Lara gets destroyed. Has anyone yet to realize that trying to move isn't the way to beat GGG? Just look ath the big difference in monroe when he ran and when he stood his ground. lara can only move he gets destroyed even Angulo gave him hell.
Running isn't how you beat a puncher pressure fight like GGG that's what he trains for it#s ot how Holyfield beat tyson, it's not hpw Hopkins beat trinidad it#s just not the way to gp


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

PivotPunch said:


> Lara gets destroyed. Has anyone yet to realize that trying to move isn't the way to beat GGG? Just look ath the big difference in monroe when he ran and when he stood his ground. lara can only move he gets destroyed even Angulo gave him hell.
> Running isn't how you beat a puncher pressure fight like GGG that's what he trains for it#s ot how Holyfield beat tyson, it's not hpw Hopkins beat trinidad it#s just not the way to gp


But...but... Lara would be the biggest name he's fought!! Everyone knows a "big name" (and I use that loosely) is the exact same as being elite.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

elterrible said:


> Lara is a hell of a lot better than the cab drivers and Sergio left overs that GGG has been facing. Its a fucking embarrassment that GGG wont fight Lara because 'the risk is too big' when he is the one bitching that everyone is afraid to fight himself because hes too high risk.


How is that the reason he won't face him? There's zero risk for a start


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> How is that the reason he won't face him? There's zero risk for a start


Golovkin has never fought at 154. Why should we assume he can be effective in that division? It's a risk in a sense that he'd be fighting an awkward southpaw and could be drained by dropping to 154. If GG loses to Lara, he won't get a big money fight with Canelo or Floyd (not that GG ever really had a shot to begin with). Now if Lara is meeting GG at 160, I can see absolutely zero risk for Golovkin in that situation.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

gyllespie said:


> Golovkin has never fought at 154. Why should we assume he can be effective in that division? It's a risk in a sense that he'd be fighting an awkward southpaw and could be drained by dropping to 154. If GG loses to Lara, he won't get a big money fight with Canelo or Floyd (not that GG ever really had a shot to begin with). Now if Lara is meeting GG at 160, I can see absolutely zero risk for Golovkin in that situation.


But GGG hasn't come out and said it's too high risk as he inferred in his post. I like Lara but hes what? 3rd in the division below with no fan demand for the fight anyway? Everyone knows by now GGG is trying to clear out middle or get the big one with Floyd, those are the only two paths he's on.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

JamieC said:


> But GGG hasn't come out and said it's too high risk as he inferred in his post. I like Lara but hes what? 3rd in the division below with no fan demand for the fight anyway? Everyone knows by now GGG is trying to clear out middle or get the big one with Floyd, those are the only two paths he's on.


Everyone already assumes he's cleaned out 160. Nobody believes anyone at MW has a chance to beat Golovkin. Floyd is basically Golovkin's way of playing the lottery. He doesn't really believe he'll get a fight with Floyd but he's going to try anyway. The clock is ticking for GG. He's 33 yrs old. Is he going to spend the remainder of his career fighting C level middleweights? Or is he actually going to fight solid guys who are calling him out? We want to see him choose the latter. Besides, fighting Lara would be a nice way to break into 154. Prove to us you can be effective at that weight by fighting and beating the #3 guy.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

gyllespie said:


> Everyone already assumes he's cleaned out 160. Nobody believes anyone at MW has a chance to beat Golovkin. Floyd is basically Golovkin's way of playing the lottery. He doesn't really believe he'll get a fight with Floyd but he's going to try anyway. The clock is ticking for GG. He's 33 yrs old. Is he going to spend the remainder of his career fighting C level middleweights? Or is he actually going to fight solid guys who are calling him out? We want to see him choose the latter. Besides, fighting Lara would be a nice way to break into 154. Prove to us you can be effective at that weight by fighting and beating the #3 guy.


Why does he need to prove he's effective at the weight? The fight will either get made or not. People are too harsh on GGG, Macklin, Murray and Geale are not C level, Geale is probably the best 160 lber outside of him and Cotto. Plus you have guys coming up like N'Dam, Murata, Khytrov, Derevyanchenko, Quigley, Saunders etc. GGG can build quite a legacy at 160 as it is


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Why does he need to prove he's effective at the weight? The fight will either get made or not. People are too harsh on GGG, Macklin, Murray and Geale are not C level, Geale is probably the best 160 lber outside of him and Cotto. Plus you have guys coming up like *N'Dam, Murata, Khytrov, Derevyanchenko*, Quigley, Saunders etc. GGG can build quite a legacy at 160 as it is


In BOLD. Good scalps. Better than anyone he's faced so far, which are in my opinion B-level AT BEST.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> In BOLD. Good scalps. Better than anyone he's faced so far, which are in my opinion B-level AT BEST.


Ye exactly, middleweight won't be a waste of time for him, he could go down as an ATG middle with a few wins from that list. Though tbf in the context of the division today Geale is basically an A-level win, historically or p4p no but there was no better available middle at the time other than Cotto who may not even be a full middle and won't go near GGG


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

JamieC said:


> Why does he need to prove he's effective at the weight? The fight will either get made or not. People are too harsh on GGG, Macklin, Murray and Geale are not C level, Geale is probably the best 160 lber outside of him and Cotto. Plus you have guys coming up like N'Dam, Murata, Khytrov, Derevyanchenko, Quigley, Saunders etc. GGG can build quite a legacy at 160 as it is


You're talking about guys who give very little credit to anyone they aren't all that familiar with. None of these guys know much about the MW division or the guys GGG is fighting. So unless they know the name, that means BUM. Irony is these same guys act like the experts on the board, because they are popular with their clique. Hell, Lara is some supposed monster to GGG because he said he'd fight him, when a guy in LAra's position, will say anything to get a big fight. What makes the argument more ridiculous is when one considers the battle Lara had to go through just to beat Angulo.

But I guess if you bet Angulos and Trout, two guys who have not done much, that makes one some force to be reckoned with. At 160 now.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Golovkin has never fought at 154. Why should we assume he can be effective in that division? It's a risk in a sense that he'd be fighting an awkward southpaw and could be drained by dropping to 154. If GG loses to Lara, he won't get a big money fight with Canelo or Floyd (not that GG ever really had a shot to begin with). Now if Lara is meeting GG at 160, I can see absolutely zero risk for Golovkin in that situation.


GGG had officially weighed in at under 160 his last several fights. Why do you assume he cannot fight there? He's not exactly a huge MW by any means. When you fight frequently as GGG does weight isn't the issue, it is for some. Seriously, as much as I am a fan of Lara, why do so many push him as some 160 force? When he's done nothing there? Lara is at best, the #3 JrMW fighter, behind FMjr and Alvarez.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

gyllespie said:


> Everyone already assumes he's cleaned out 160. Nobody believes anyone at MW has a chance to beat Golovkin. Floyd is basically Golovkin's way of playing the lottery. He doesn't really believe he'll get a fight with Floyd but he's going to try anyway. The clock is ticking for GG. He's 33 yrs old. Is he going to spend the remainder of his career fighting C level middleweights? Or is he actually going to fight solid guys who are calling him out? We want to see him choose the latter. Besides, fighting Lara would be a nice way to break into 154. Prove to us you can be effective at that weight by fighting and beating the #3 guy.


He's 33 with having taken minimal damage. If you want to rank all his opponents as "c", because you don't know how they are, that's fine. the only thing beating Lara does is give some of you a name you can latch onto. He doesn't have to "break into 154". But hey, you have your perfect excuse, so it's all good right?


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

not a good choice for Lara, he can dominate for half of the fight but eventually GGG will catch him.
still, he's willing to fight himâ€¦ no excuses like some others elite fighters.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Don't see why this would be a bad fight at all...


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Lara is NOT a top fighter.


Bingo.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

ggg is the most overhyped fighter around. guy's resume basically amounts to shit. but he gets all this pfp stank thrown at him. who the fcuk is willie monroe? i had never even heard of this guy, and i'm an avid fight fan. monroe was a scared child....intimidated by ggg's rep and no belief in himself. if he had one iota of badass in him, he woulda taken advantage of all the opportunies to exploit the glaring holes in ggg's defense, and dug to the body. 

the reason ggg will not fight lara is because lara would beat his ass...and ggg knows it. so, all the excuses about "lara is not exciting" and shit....if he's not exciting, then MAKE THE FIGHT EXCITING, dumbass. KO LARA IN EXCITING FASHION and prove that you can dominate the best jmw in the world, even if, as you claim, the top mw are ducking you. 

to judge lara on the angulo fight is stupid. angulo was in his prime and tough as nails warrior with a big punch....lara destroyed angulo. then lara beat canelo. so, if you're gonna say ggg would drop lara because angulo did, the question is, so how come canelo couldn't drop lara? maybe lara improved after the angulo fight? maybe styles make fights? maybe if murray and monroe could land at will on ggg, lara will punish him?

and he needs to stop acting like there's nobody to fight besides cotto. although based on the murray and monroe fights, i think cotto probably beats ggg, there's ndam, jacobs, lemieux, andy lee, quillen, ...at least six names that are a whole helluva lot better than clubfighters like willie mfkin monroe. and i agree with canelo, based on ggg's last two fights, i don't think any of the top mw need to be up nights worry about him.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> ggg is the most overhyped fighter around. guy's resume basically amounts to shit


That's Lara you're talking about, not GGG.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> and prove that you can dominate the best jmw in the world


That's not Lara. You are clearly a spazmong of the highest order.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Angulo was in his prime against Lara? :lol:


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> ggg is the most overhyped fighter around. guy's resume basically amounts to shit. but he gets all this pfp stank thrown at him. who the fcuk is willie monroe? i had never even heard of this guy, and i'm an avid fight fan. monroe was a scared child....intimidated by ggg's rep and no belief in himself. if he had one iota of badass in him, he woulda taken advantage of all the opportunies to exploit the glaring holes in ggg's defense, and dug to the body.
> 
> the reason ggg will not fight lara is because lara would beat his ass...and ggg knows it. so, all the excuses about "lara is not exciting" and shit....if he's not exciting, then MAKE THE FIGHT EXCITING, dumbass. KO LARA IN EXCITING FASHION and prove that you can dominate the best jmw in the world, even if, as you claim, the top mw are ducking you.
> 
> ...


Lara and Canelo are actually much better then anyone at middleweight. Ggg should move down and take laras belt, but he won't..


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Doc said:


> Lara and Canelo are actually much better then anyone at middleweight. Ggg should move down and take laras belt, but he won't..


You are ridiculously thick and I hope you kill yourself.


----------



## ogle (Dec 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Sanchez is a ho


Isn't he? Most obnoxious trainer I've ever seen. I would like Golovkin 100x better if he would dump that fat, loud mouth piece of shit.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> Lara and Canelo are actually much better then anyone at middleweight. Ggg should move down and take laras belt, but he won't..


Damn you are pretty dumb.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Damn you are pretty dumb.


Lee got beat up by Chaves jr and koed lol

Lemiuex koed by an old ass Mexican

Cotto isn't a middle weight

Ndam is feather fisted

Need I say more.. Ggg can keep padding his record with bums, canelo will soon be moving up and humbling him and all his fans.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Doc said:


> Lee got beat up by Chaves jr and koed lol
> 
> Lemiuex koed by an old ass Mexican
> 
> ...


With this post you proved my point even more.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Doc said:


> Lara and Canelo are actually much better then anyone at middleweight. Ggg should move down and take laras belt, but he won't..


Yep, if anyone thinks the likes of Geale, Macklin and Lee are better than Canelo or Lara they need to lay off the dope


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Oh I'm a huge GGG fan and would LOVE to see this fight. I'll also be having a laugh at how the GGG haters will be discrediting the win after Gennady lays him the fuck out.


Would be a big win - depends on how it goes down though? Close decision isn't really convincing. Brutal KO within 6 rounds is indicative of indisputable proof that GGG's the goods (although I already believe that)


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yep, if anyone thinks the likes of Geale, Macklin and Lee are better than Canelo or Lara they need to lay off the dope


It shouldn't even be up for debate. Geale fucking sucks, and Macklin and Lee do aswell. Especially Lee FFS!!! He's in Brian Vera's class of fighter


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> I'm sure GGG gets a ton of credit for beating a #3 jrMw from the usual loudmouths here.


Hey I thought you said in the past that fighters shouldn't take fights based off the opinions of what people say on forums.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ogle said:


> Isn't he? Most obnoxious trainer I've ever seen. I would like Golovkin 100x better if he would dump that fat, loud mouth piece of shit.


seriously "GGG will beat anybody from 154-175", "Kovalev was afraid of GGG", "GGG knocks out heavyweights in sparring" shut the fuck up atsch

that jackass said Monroe is a bigger name than Lara. You know nobody wants to fight GGG and he'll fight anybody.... who isn't too good and worth enough money


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> seriously "GGG will beat anybody from 154-175", "Kovalev was afraid of GGG", "GGG knocks out heavyweights in sparring" shut the fuck up atsch
> 
> that jackass said Monroe is a bigger name than Lara. You know nobody wants to fight GGG and he'll fight anybody.... who isn't too good and worth enough money


It's blatant ducking. Whether you think Lara wins or loses thats your business, they are ducking Lara and the excuses are becoming comical.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> It's blatant ducking. Whether you think Lara wins or loses thats your business, they are ducking Lara and the excuses are becoming comical.


yeah foreal man. All of this hypocritical and contradicting crap when it comes to Lara. They're crying that no top fighters won't to fight GGG and Lara is begging for the fight. And Lara will take it right away and at 160


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

GGG should take the fight with Lara and knock him the fuck out.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> seriously "GGG will beat anybody from 154-175", "Kovalev was afraid of GGG", "GGG knocks out heavyweights in sparring" shut the fuck up atsch
> 
> that jackass said Monroe is a bigger name than Lara. You know nobody wants to fight GGG and he'll fight anybody.... who isn't too good and worth enough money


I remember shit from sparring partners who said that Golovkin hits harder than fucking Povetkin.

:lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

But I don't think Lara-Gennady will be very competitive.
Getting dropped by Angulo is worrying


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> But I don't think Lara-Gennady will be very competitive.
> Getting dropped by Angulo is worrying


that Angulo,weighting close to 180 lbs in a small and soft ring would drop anybody at 154 lbs.
a completely different angulo that fought canelo.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> that Angulo,weighting close to 180 lbs in a small and soft ring would drop anybody at 154 lbs.
> a completely different angulo that fought canelo.


Wasn't that different kid. Styles make fights. Canelo has a different style to laras where he performed better.

He was slow as fuck against lara and Canelo but lara and Canelo chose different strategies to beat him.

Definitely the smaller ring was bad for lara who is a mover, for canelo it wouldn't have mattered he stood toe to toe and out slugged the slugger, lara just tried and move a lot but caught on ropes due to small ring.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> that Angulo,weighting close to 180 lbs in a small and soft ring would drop anybody at 154 lbs.
> a completely different angulo that fought canelo.


http://boxrec.com/media/index.php?title=Fight:1788304
Angulo weighed 174

Gennady does everything a lot better than Angulo.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

This thread is bringing me back to 2013. Same exact attitude for Rigondeaux Vs. Nonito. Same EXACT attitude from the so called knowledgeable boxing fans. Ha!


----------



## Mexican Muscle (May 23, 2013)

Lara is with Haymon so how can the fight even happen? All the GGG haters just can't stand Golovkin's success.


----------



## LayItDown (Jun 17, 2013)

GGG would drop Lara and win a decision, no doubt. Lara doesn't have the power to keep him away.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mexican Muscle said:


> Lara is with Haymon so how can the fight even happen? All the GGG haters just can't stand Golovkin's success.


then can we stop hearing about Quillin is ducking GGG then and stop any talk of Mayweather vs GGG?


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

I didn't read the whole thread, and I'm sure this has come up, but if ANGULO can give Lara as much trouble as he did, GGG will blast him out in 7 or 8 rounds.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> then can we stop hearing about Quillin is ducking GGG then and stop any talk of Mayweather vs GGG?


We can keep talking about how Haymon is Quillin's and Lara's ultimate protection from GGG. I'm surprised Lara will even say Golovkin's name in public.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> We can keep talking about how Haymon is Quillin's and Lara's ultimate protection from GGG. I'm surprised Lara will even say Golovkin's name in public.


oh so now Lara is ducking GGG :rofl


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh so now Lara is ducking GGG :rofl


Nope. Haymon is ducking GGG.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Rigondeaux said:


> This thread is bringing me back to 2013. Same exact attitude for Rigondeaux Vs. Nonito. Same EXACT attitude from the so called knowledgeable boxing fans. Ha!


No. Golovkin is more versatile than Donaire and Lara isn't on Rigo's level. Styles are different as well. 
I'd like this fight, I feel golovkin catches him on the ropes and ends his relevance.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> oh so now Lara is ducking GGG :rofl


Lets add Danny Jacobs to the list of Haymon 154/160 lbrs who will never fight Golovkin. And I'm not saying those fighters would personally duck GGG or whatever. I'm sure they aren't scared. But Haymon isn't gonna make fights outside his house, especially not with the boogggieman.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

No one has to ever fight Lara again

He's irrelevant 

Canelo beat him and "ran" him off to spike TV undercards :lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Lara was desperate to fight Canelo that he went to his post fight press conference to call him out in person.. why isn't he doing the same for GGG if he really wants to fight him?

Or is he just barking trying to stay relevant, knowing his daddy Haymon won't let him anywhere near GGG??


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hey I thought you said in the past that fighters shouldn't take fights based off the opinions of what people say on forums.


They don't. Let's not act like this forum wields some kind of pull. I doubt a handful of posters make any kind of dent in their lives.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Lara was desperate to fight Canelo that he went to his post fight press conference to call him out in person.. why isn't he doing the same for GGG if he really wants to fight him?
> 
> Or is he just barking trying to stay relevant, knowing his daddy Haymon won't let him anywhere near GGG??


Lol so Lara has to crash every press conference now to get a fight? You know that's silly


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mal said:


> They don't. Let's not act like this forum wields some kind of pull. I doubt a handful of posters make any kind of dent in their lives.


Cool so GGG can take the fight without fear of getting credit now


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Cool so GGG can take the fight without fear of getting credit now


I'll Just get on the phone and let him know.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

If Lara blasts out Delvin on spike next month the fight probably happens.....Lara seems to eventually get the big fights he wants. He also gives GGG alot of problems. People just assume that GGG will catch him easy. Canelo (Who beats Cotto AND GGG imo) was made to look very very bad at times against Lara....it would be a good fight. Laras straight left would land quite a bit, just like it does against everyone.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol so Lara has to crash every press conference now to get a fight? You know that's silly


Well..it worked against Canelo.

Considering how much he trolled Canelo only to stink out the whole fight, and blew his chance and ran himself into irrelevancy.. I'd say he should do everything he can instead of just barking on twitter.

And yes I really want to see this fight happen. Good stay busy fight for Gennady as Canelo and Cotto go at it, assuming he gets past Geale


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> This thread is bringing me back to 2013. Same exact attitude for Rigondeaux Vs. Nonito. Same EXACT attitude from the so called knowledgeable boxing fans. Ha!


Except Lara already faced his Donaire in Canelo, Rigo had it much tougher in fighting a legit top 10 p4p fighter, yet he passed the test with flying colors.

Lara fought a guy whose career defining fights were a close UD win against Trout and a near shut out loss to Mayweather, yet he failed miserably.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> It's blatant ducking. Whether you think Lara wins or loses thats your business, they are ducking Lara and the excuses are becoming comical.


Your nut hugging is comical.

Lara does nothing for Golovkin.

Does he offer triple G a payday?
- No, no explanation needed.

Does he enhance Triple Gs legacy?
-No, beating a dude you brought up to your weight class that isn't even considered the best in his own division does nothing for your legacy.

Does he get Golovkin any closer to his goal of cleaning out 160?
-No, Lara fights at 154, a different division.

Is Lara cuban?
-Yes, but no one other than the 10 cuban fanboys that lurk this forum give a fuck.

There you have it, there is no reason for Golovkin to fight Lara.

Can this change?
-Yes, if Lara starts campaigning at 160, takes a belt (doesn't even have to be Cotto's, any belt), or puts himself in a position to be Golovkin's mandatory. He can also become a huge draw, then use his drawing power to entice Golovkin into a big payday fight (extremely unlikely).


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Except Lara already faced his Donaire in Canelo, Rigo had it much tougher in fighting a legit top 10 p4p fighter, yet he passed the test with flying colors.
> 
> Lara fought a guy whose career defining fights were a close UD win against Trout and a near shut out loss to Mayweather, yet he failed miserably.


What is your point? That GGG beats Lara? Why doesn't he fight him then


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Your nut hugging is comical.
> 
> Lara does nothing for Golovkin.
> 
> ...


Ah I see, and William monroe Jr did provide all of those things? That's what you're saying?? Or wait...I know what it is. There is one thing Lara brings to the table and that's a risk. Forgot GGG doesn't take those


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Ah I see, and William monroe Jr did provide all of those things? That's what you're saying?? Or wait...I know what it is. There is one thing Lara brings to the table and that's a risk. Forgot GGG doesn't take those


Willie is a legit middle weight, he won the boxcino 160 lb tourney.

He falls under the "cleaning out 160" category. Is it a career defining win? Of course not, still a solid stay busy fight against a credible opponent in Golovkin's division. If Lara wants to get ktfo tell him to start campaigning at 160.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Willie is a legit middle weight, he won the boxcino 160 lb tourney.
> 
> He falls under the "cleaning out 160" category. Is it a career defining win? Of course not, still a solid stay busy fight against a credible opponent in Golovkin's division. If Lara wants to get ktfo tell him to start campaigning at 160.


Alright buddy. You convinced me. Willie is a better win than Lara would be. lmfao imbecile.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Alright buddy. You convinced me. Willie is a better win than Lara would be. lmfao imbecile.


Hey I gave you all the reasons why a fight against Lara does nothing for GGG at the moment. If I missed something that makes this the fight that Golovkin should be asking for, please enlighten me.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Hey I gave you all the reasons why a fight against Lara does nothing for GGG at the moment. If I missed something that makes this the fight that Golovkin should be asking for, please enlighten me.


Fighting a Cuban track star is all that counts to some. They will never acknowledge that HBO doesn't want these guys stinking up the airwaves and driving down ratings.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

GGG should fight Brian Vera next. That'd be there status quo


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

There's seriously nothing to discuss here. If you just watch the video of Abel sanchez shit his 65 year old underwear being asked about Lara, it's obvious of what's going on here. They don't want to fight Lara right now because there is a real chance that GGG gets exposed. Lara is that good. Don't give me bullshit about no "track star" bullshit. Lara fought the Canelo fight more negative than he should have, but you are acting like he has made an entire career of doing it. He fights each fight the way he needs to fight and the Canelo fight came out ugly and whether you want to accept it or not the case for a win is certainly there against Canelo. Shut the fuck up talking about he's a runner. So was Willy Monroe and guess what??? Its the preassure fighters job to cut the ring and trap him. If he cant do that than he is not better than the "runner". He failed to implement his gameplan.

If Willie Monroe would have beat GGG people would be calling him a runner and a coward. Why? Because he implemented his game plan and beat him? Is that why people called Mayweather a runner against Manny? Because of Manny's inability to do anything about it? Because Manny is the lesser fighter? That's boxing you stupid idiots, and its the way its been for a long time. Lara, GGG, HBO and everyone that is not a delusional idiot knows that is the reason they have not fought Lara. Willy does nothing for GGG. Lara does a whole lot more. A whole lot more credibility is gained if you beat Erislandy Lara than a Willie Monroe Jr who sports a big fat L to Darnell fucking Boone, which for those who may not know Lara beat with EASE, as any elite level fighter should. Not wasting my time reading this bullshit any longer. Got some idiots in here saying Lara is ducking GGG. And why doesnt Lara crash the GGG conference. Shut the fuck up. Who the fuck has to do that in boxing to get a fight? Only Lara it seems you hypocritical buffoons.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG should fight Brian Vera next. That'd be there status quo


And guess what dude. All these idiots would eat it right up.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

hermit said:


> Fighting a Cuban track star is all that counts to some. They will never acknowledge that HBO doesn't want these guys stinking up the airwaves and driving down ratings.


Some of these guys are extremely delusional.

I didn't even bring up the network issues that this fight would bring (HBO vs Haymon). I wanted to point out that this fight does not bring anything to GGG, promotional issues aside.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> Fighting a Cuban track star is all that counts to some. They will never acknowledge that HBO doesn't want these guys stinking up the airwaves and driving down ratings.


No, HBO doesn't want to lose on their investment by someone with actual skills and no fear to fight GGG. As HBO lost with Donaire vs. Rigondeaux. Or did Rigondeaux run all night too? Did he hermit?


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Some of these guys are extremely delusional.
> 
> I didn't even bring up the network issues that this fight would bring (HBO vs Haymon). I wanted to point out that this fight does not bring anything to GGG, promotional issues aside.


Funny how Lil May is allowed to be all about the money but try and use that argument elsewhere..... Sad thing is these guys don't have any clue how obvious their nut hugging is some times. Why doesn't Mayweather, the undisputed P4P and 156 champ mention GGG? If anyone is ducking it is Lil May. That's the one fight out there that would cement his legacy.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> No, HBO doesn't want to lose on their investment by someone with actual skills and no fear to fight GGG. As HBO lost with Donaire vs. Rigondeaux. Or did Rigondeaux run all night too? Did he hermit?


Obviously you didn't watch that fight did you or you would have heard the boos coming from the spectators in attendance because of Rigo's running. What a maroon.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> Funny how Lil May is allowed to be all about the money but try and use that argument elsewhere..... Sad thing is these guys don't have any clue how obvious their nut hugging is some times. Why doesn't Mayweather, the undisputed P4P and 156 champ mention GGG? If anyone is ducking it is Lil May. That's the one fight out there that would cement his legacy.


Give up idiot. Put more effort into your trolling, its trash.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> There's seriously nothing to discuss here. If you just watch the video of Abel sanchez shit his 65 year old underwear being asked about Lara, it's obvious of what's going on here. They don't want to fight Lara right now because there is a real chance that GGG gets exposed. Lara is that good. Don't give me bullshit about no "track star" bullshit. Lara fought the Canelo fight more negative than he should have, but you are acting like he has made an entire career of doing it. He fights each fight the way he needs to fight and the Canelo fight came out ugly and whether you want to accept it or not the case for a win is certainly there against Canelo. Shut the fuck up talking about he's a runner. So was Willy Monroe and guess what??? Its the preassure fighters job to cut the ring and trap him. If he cant do that than he is not better than the "runner". He failed to implement his gameplan.
> 
> If Willie Monroe would have beat GGG people would be calling him a runner and a coward. Why? Because he implemented his game plan and beat him? Is that why people called Mayweather a runner against Manny? Because of Manny's inability to do anything about it? Because Manny is the lesser fighter? That's boxing you stupid idiots, and its the way its been for a long time. Lara, GGG, HBO and everyone that is not a delusional idiot knows that is the reason they have not fought Lara. Willy does nothing for GGG. Lara does a whole lot more. A whole lot more credibility is gained if you beat Erislandy Lara than a Willie Monroe Jr who sports a big fat L to Darnell fucking Boone, which for those who may not know Lara beat with EASE, as any elite level fighter should. Not wasting my time reading this bullshit any longer. Got some idiots in here saying Lara is ducking GGG. And why doesnt Lara crash the GGG conference. Shut the fuck up. Who the fuck has to do that in boxing to get a fight? Only Lara it seems you hypocritical buffoons.


Your wall of text doesn't answer my question to you, you're all over the fucken place, you sound like an emotional angry house wife.

The only part that addresses it somewhat is where you say that Lara is a better win than Monroe because Monroe lost to Boone. The same Boone that dropped Kovalev, and knocked Adonis Stevenson the fuck out. Also you're concentrating too much on Monroe, he was a stay busy fight for Golovkin and nothing more.

What makes Lara the next best possible opponent for Golovking?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> Obviously you didn't watch that fight did you or you would have heard the boos coming from the spectators in attendance because of Rigo's running. What a maroon.


The boos were directed towards Donaire's inability to do anything about the Cuban school that Rigondeaux granted his punk ass with. Haha how much you wanna bet that a poll will reveal most agree Rigondeaux did not run, instead school Donaire.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> No, HBO doesn't want to lose on their investment by someone with actual skills and no fear to fight GGG. As HBO lost with Donaire vs. Rigondeaux. Or did Rigondeaux run all night too? Did he hermit?


Tell your boy Lara to dump Haymon (who will keep Lara away from GGG), and tell him to stop barking on twitter and instead go crash one of GGG's post fight press conferences like he did to Canelo.

Believe me I want to see this fight as much as I do. GGG KTFO Lara would definitely be one of my highlights of this year.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Give up idiot. Put more effort into your trolling, its trash.


Insults are all you have in absence of anything real to say. I understand.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Your wall of text doesn't answer my question to you, you're all over the fucken place, you sound like an emotional angry house wife.
> 
> The only part that addresses it somewhat is where you say that Lara is a better win than Monroe because Monroe lost to Boone. The same Boone that dropped Kovalev and knocked Adonis Stevenson the fuck out. Also you're concentrating too much on Monroe, he was a stay busy fight for Golovkin and nothing more.
> 
> What makes Lara the next best possible opponent for Golovking?


Dude how can you be this delusional, Monroe was a stay busy fight then what the fuck have the last 10 opponents been???

They were very clear that Monroe was to prove a point that they could take on a slick southpaw. Boy they really picked a good one.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Tell your boy Lara to dump Haymon (who will keep Lara away from GGG), and tell him to stop barking on twitter and instead go crash one of GGG's post fight press conferences like he did to Canelo.
> 
> Believe me I want to see this fight as much as I do. GGG KTFO Lara would definitely be one of my highlights of this year.


For what, take a look at what Abel Sanchez said about Lara they dont want IT


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> The boos were directed towards Donaire's inability to do anything about the Cuban school that Rigondeaux granted his punk ass with. Haha how much you wanna bet that a poll will reveal most agree Rigondeaux did not run, instead school Donaire.


You don't vote on facts. HBO won't have Rigo back because of the fight. Spin it anyway that helps you sleep. Now that relations are thawed I hope we can send all the damned Cubans back where they belong. After all, those that are here all chose to RUN rather than stay home and fight. And that is cold, hard fact. :deal


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Dude how can you be this delusional, Monroe was a stay busy fight then what the fuck have the last 10 opponents been???
> 
> They were very clear that Monroe was to prove a point that they could take on a slick southpaw. Boy they really picked a good one.


Answer the question, what makes a fight with Lara the next best possible opponent for GGG?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> You don't vote on facts. HBO won't have Rigo back because of the fight. Spin it anyway that helps you sleep. Now that relations are thawed I hope we can send all the damned Cubans back where they belong. After all, those that are here all chose to RUN rather than stay home and fight. And that is cold, hard fact. :deal


Ah nice the racism finally surfaces.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Ah nice the racism finally surfaces.


Cubans aren't a race fool.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Answer the question, what makes a fight with Lara the next best possible opponent for GGG?


Well if he fought him next it would be the first elite fighter on his resume, thats a good start right?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG should fight Brian Vera next. That'd be there status quo


Dude quit being a hater, you know as well as I do that a win over Lara does nothing for GGG. Why should he go out of his way to try to make a fight with him? If Lara really wants the fight he knows what to do to get in a position that would force Golovkin to acknowledge his callouts.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> Cubans aren't a race fool.


Shut the fuck up dude, you seriously suck. I mean over the years you just have proved to be a racist moron who has some weird hate towards cubans. I about to just block you and not read anymore of your stupid trolling.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Well if he fought him next it would be the first elite fighter on his resume, thats a good start right?


What has Lara done to be considered an elite middleweight?

He's not even considered the best at 154, shit you could make a case that he's not even the 2nd best at that weight.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Dude quit being a hater, you know as well as I do that a win over Lara does nothing for GGG. Why should he go out of his way to try to make a fight with him? If Lara really wants the fight he knows what to do to get in a position that would force Golovkin to acknowledge his callouts.


You keep asking what Lara does for GGG, what did Willy Monroe do for GGG? Dude please answer that question. You can't make the argument that Willy is the better name, no way possible. NO WAY POSSIBLE THAT ISNT UP FOR DEBATE


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What has Lara done to be considered an elite middleweight?


He's a damn good elite jr middle willing to take the challenge to fight GGG, or are people only allowed to fight at one weight now? What is wrong with wanting to challenge GGG man what the hell?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> He's a damn good elite jr middle willing to take the challenge to fight GGG, or are people only allowed to fight at one weight now? What is wrong with wanting to challenge GGG man what the hell?


Erislandy is a hell lot better than Monroe. That we know.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> You keep asking what Lara does for GGG, what did Willy Monroe do for GGG? Dude please answer that question. You can't make the argument that Willy is the better name, no way possible. NO WAY POSSIBLE THAT ISNT UP FOR DEBATE


This isn't about Monroe, that fight is done with. A solid, stay busy win.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Erislandy is a hell lot better than Monroe. That we know.


Of course he is, I don't get why that is even up for debate lol


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> He's a damn good elite jr middle willing to take the challenge to fight GGG, or are people only allowed to fight at one weight now? What is wrong with wanting to challenge GGG man what the hell?


You answered your own question, yes Lara is allowed to move up to 160 to make a name for himself so people can start taking his silly twitter callouts seriously.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This isn't about Monroe, that fight is done with. A solid, stay busy win.


You just don't want to make it about Monroe because there was no excuse for fighting an 80 to 1 underdog. When there was Erislandy Lara, a credible fighter with real skills and the will to beat GGG was available.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You answered your own question, yes Lara is allowed to move up to 160 to make a name for himself so people can start taking his silly twitter callouts seriously.


okay. Not sure if you are new to boxing but there are times in which people move up to take challenges and no you don't need to go through 14 cans to get there.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> For what, take a look at what Abel Sanchez said about Lara they dont want IT


I don't care what Sanchez says. Lara keeps trolling GGG enough and he will want to take on him. But as long as Haymon is in the picture nothing is happening. You and I both know this.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I don't care what Sanchez says. Lara keeps trolling GGG enough and he will want to take on him. But as long as Haymon is in the picture nothing is happening. You and I both know this.


If Haymon really didn't want the GGG fight you don't think he would have told Lara the stfu on twitter already?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> okay. Not sure if you are new to boxing but there are times in which people move up to take challenges and no you don't need to go through 14 cans to get there.


No one is asking Lara to go through 14 cans, but you can't say GGG is ducking him if he doesn't even campaign at the same weight class. If Lara is as good as you say it shouldnt be a problem for him to move up to 160, beat Quillen's ass, take Lee's belt, then force GGG into a fight. Quillen is Haymon, that fight should be cake to make.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> If Haymon really didn't want the GGG fight you don't think he would have told Lara the stfu on twitter already?


Nah I don't think so.

Lara can tweet all he wants, its what Haymon decides what matters. Plus all those tweets will make it seem like Lara truly does want the fight, even tho Haymon won't allow it. That dirty tranny loving ****** isn't stupid.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I don't care what Sanchez says. Lara keeps trolling GGG enough and he will want to take on him. But as long as Haymon is in the picture nothing is happening. You and I both know this.





Rigondeaux said:


> If Haymon really didn't want the GGG fight you don't think he would have told Lara the stfu on twitter already?


why would Al protect Erislandy

he got like 10 Cuban fans + 40 fans from various boxing forums


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG should fight Brian Vera next. That'd be there status quo


You really let yourself down with posts like this.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> GGG should fight Brian Vera next. That'd be there status quo


Wow, you really go full retard when it comes to Golovkin, right. The hate is so, so strong!

He keeps winning and you keep crying.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara arguably lost against fucking Carlos Molina. Enough said.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Lara arguably lost against fucking Carlos Molina. Enough said.


Molina was really good though. And Lara DID lose. Robbery.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

This is a trip...the best fighter at 154 challenges the supposed uncrowned champ at 160 and posters on this forum want to cry foul. at least lara is willing to do something ggg is not willing to do....that's move up in weight and actually take on a real challenge. ggg and his camp are a joke...won't even talk about andre ward...challenging fmj. so, you a mw, and you want to challenge a ww? yeah, real big man. how about moving up ONE weight class and fighting ward "hell no, that's unfair!..." but fmi should jump up TWO weight classes when floyd STARTED AT SFW? the cowardliness of ggg and his fans is spectacular. 

fight lara! he's the best at 154. he's willing to jump to 160. stop picking on willie monroes and danny geales and adamas and martin murrays. fight somebody with some actual world championship caliber skill. but we already know it's not gonna happen. ggg has been fighting at the level he has for the last 10 fights for a reason...that reason is called kassim ouma. ouma gave ggg an absolute war and exposed him. and this was over the hill ouma coming off a losing streak.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> Molina was really good though. And Lara DID lose. Robbery.


you need to learn how to score a fight....lara clearly won. molina was a young, tough, hungry fighter.... but ggg struggled with ole-ass kassim ouma. ouma was on the tail end of his career and coming off a losing streak. stood toe to toe with ggg for 10 rounds and backed him up. that fight by itself is proof that lara would beat ggg like a rented mule.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> Molina was really good though. And Lara DID lose. Robbery.


Nah. Molina was not bad he was hardly some great fighter. Same with Angulo. Angulo wasnt bad but he also isnt a high level opponent.
When you see what people say about lara you would expect that he dont has problems beating guys like Molina or Angulo.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> you need to learn how to score a fight....lara clearly won. molina was a young, tough, hungry fighter.... but ggg struggled with ole-ass kassim ouma. ouma was on the tail end of his career and coming off a losing streak. stood toe to toe with ggg for 10 rounds and backed him up. that fight by itself is proof that lara would beat ggg like a rented mule.


That was 4 years ago and Ouma was hospitalized after the fight.
http://www.boxingscene.com/ouma-hospitalized-tko-beating-from-golovkin--40552

Lara was dropped twice by Angulo much more recently who is inferior to Gennady in every way.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

ggg might even be starting to slip. he's 34 years old. past his physical prime. punches like he took against monroe and murray, if those guys could punch, could have put him down...my bet is, ggg fights another espn caliber guy next....and shows even more effects of age and takes some more damage. at this point, he looks very beatable. but we know he's just gonna keep claiming that "nobody" at mw (meaning cotto) wants to fight him and pick on another no-hoper for his next fight.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> That was 4 years ago and Ouma was hospitalized after the fight.
> http://www.boxingscene.com/ouma-hospitalized-tko-beating-from-golovkin--40552
> 
> Lara was dropped twice by Angulo much more recently who is inferior to Gennady in every way.


 that was three or four fights ago...since then lara beat trout, canelo and smith...lara went the distance with canelo and outboxed him over 12 and didn't get dropped once. and canelo is one of the most dangerous punchers in the world and a favorite to beat ggg. that proves lara would beat ggg.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> that was three or four fights ago...since then lara beat trout, canelo and smith...canelo went the distance with canelo and outboxed him over 12 and didn't get dropped once. and canelo is one of the most dangerous punchers in the world and a favorite to beat ggg. that proves lara would beat ggg.


Lara didnt beat Canelo. 
Yeah Trout really great win. And *Ishe Smith*:rofl Thats really a GREAT win.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> ggg might even be starting to slip. he's 34 years old. past his physical prime. punches like he took against monroe and murray, if those guys could punch, could have put him down...my bet is, ggg fights another espn caliber guy next....and shows even more effects of age and takes some more damage. at this point, he looks very beatable. but we know he's just gonna keep claiming that "nobody" at mw (meaning cotto) wants to fight him and pick on another no-hoper for his next fight.


You make some horrible posts at times


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Lara has nobody to blame but himself. He has a coma inducing style and people do not want to watch that, let alone pay to watch it. He needs to start putting on a show if he wants to be noticed again. The Canelo performance was appalling in my opinion.

That said fights like Munroe aren't much better.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> You make some horrible posts at times


All his posts are awful.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> All his posts are awful.


Ye he has to be an alt


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

JamieC said:


> Ye he has to be an alt


Nah. Just a mong.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Hoshi said:


> Lara has nobody to blame but himself. He has a coma inducing style and people do not want to watch that, let alone pay to watch it. He needs to start putting on a show if he wants to be noticed again. The Canelo performance was appalling in my opinion.
> 
> That said fights like Munroe aren't much better.


 i bet lara- angulo had you on the edge of your seat though, huh?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

JamieC said:


> You make some horrible posts at times


lol...can't believe you actually took time out of your day to post that mess.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> lol...can't believe you actually took time out of your day to post that mess.


??? 7 words? To point out what everybody is thinking it was worth it, your posts so far have been pretty...out there


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i bet lara- angulo had you on the edge of your seat though, huh?


Nope, Angulo is bang average or worse.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> i bet lara- angulo had you on the edge of your seat though, huh?


Not really Lara's choice though was it? :lol:


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

lara-angulo was aruably the fight of the year...so, to say lara doesn't make exciting fights is stupid. 

secondly, lara clearly beat canelo....only a canelo diehard fan or a hater would deny that. 

thirdly, when somebody who dksab says "lara doesn't deserve to fight so and so because he's boring" i can easily forgive them because i know they're speaking out of ignorance. but when people who claim to be knowledgeable about boxing make those types of comments, what i hear is: "i'm scared shitless that lara will beat my guy, so i need to pull some bullshit reason to rationalize why my guy should avoid him..." and especially when these same fans give all kinds of love to wlad klitchsko who is up there with john ruiz and chris byrd as one of the most incredibly boring fighters to watch...of all time.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

JamieC said:


> ??? 7 words? To point out what everybody is thinking it was worth it, your posts so far have been pretty...out there


what are you talking about?....quit your nonsense.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Hoshi said:


> Nope, Angulo is bang average or worse.


forget it, dude....i can see this is all above your head.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> Not really Lara's choice though was it? :lol:


wtf is this supposed to mean? you said lara is boring to watch...i pointed out he was in one of the most exciting fights in recent years against a credible opponent, which, by the way is something ggg has yet to see. clearly lara is capable of producing VERY exciting fights just like any other fighter in the right circumstances.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> what are you talking about?....quit your nonsense.


Everyone's disagreeing with you because you're wrong as usual. Log out, watch some boxing, log back in


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

JamieC said:


> Everyone's disagreeing with you because you're wrong as usual. Log out, watch some boxing, log back in


lol...so, because a buncha morons disagree with me i'm wrong? explain what it is exactly i'm wrong about.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> wtf is this supposed to mean? you said lara is boring to watch...i pointed out he was in one of the most exciting fights in recent years against a credible opponent, which, by the way is something ggg has yet to see. clearly lara is capable of producing VERY exciting fights just like any other fighter in the right circumstances.


If he's getting battered, yes. Otherwise, no.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> lol...so, because a buncha morons disagree with me i'm wrong? explain what it is exactly i'm wrong about.


If everyone else is seemingly wrong, maybe it's time to look in the mirror.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

JamieC said:


> If everyone else is seemingly wrong, maybe it's time to look in the mirror.


that's your answer? i asked you to tell me what i was wrong about...of course you couldn't because, of course, you're just fulla shit:lol:.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> You really let yourself down with posts like this.


Have you ever seen Flomo's do better?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Flea Man said:


> If he's getting battered, yes. Otherwise, no.


it was a back and forth war that lara won by damn near killing angulo...angulo hasn't been the same since. ggg would suffer the same fate.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok then, let's break down your n00b posting.



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> This is a trip...the best fighter at 154


That would be Canelo or, really, Floyd. So within 9 words you're off to a bad start.



> challenges the supposed uncrowned champ at 160 and posters on this forum want to cry foul.


Where? People just don't think it will happen as HBO won't want it and no-one really thinks Lara will last the distance and brings nothing to the table in terms of legacy at 160 or money



> at least lara is willing to do something ggg is not willing to do....that's move up in weight and actually take on a real challenge.


Lot of talk by Lara but it hasn't actually happened



> ggg and his camp are a joke...won't even talk about andre ward


I'm a grown up so I couldn't give a shit about GGG's camp or what they say, I'm not a 14 year old girl. What I care about is what GGG says, and he has been clear on this, he will be open to fighting Ward in 18-24 months once he's cleaned out middle.



> ...challenging fmj. so, you a mw, and you want to challenge a ww? yeah, real big man.


Floyd is a unified champ at LMW, but let's not mention that, eh?



> how about moving up ONE weight class and fighting ward "hell no, that's unfair!..." but fmi should jump up TWO weight classes when floyd STARTED AT SFW? the cowardliness of ggg and his fans is spectacular.


See posts above, and get out of here with the SFW shit, he was a young man cutting, WW is his natural weight, he has competed at LMW and dominated and other ATGs have climbed higher than this from their natural weight. I don't think Floyd needs to take the GGG fight, but it's not like it can't be asked of him and it would be great for boxing.



> fight lara! he's the best at 154. he's willing to jump to 160.


:lol: come on son



> stop picking on willie monroes and danny geales and adamas and martin murrays. fight somebody with some actual world championship caliber skill.


Ok so Geale was a unified world champion and Ring No 2. Lots of people thought Murray had beat the lineal champion and he'd drawn against another champion as well as being huge and never before stopped.



> but we already know it's not gonna happen. ggg has been fighting at the level he has for the last 10 fights for a reason...that reason is called kassim ouma. ouma gave ggg an absolute war and exposed him. and this was over the hill ouma coming off a losing streak.


And to finish this is like something I'd expect off someone with a head trauma. The reason GGG hasn't fought any p4pers is there are none at 160 and when there has been they have refused to fight him. Martinez - refused. N'Dam-refused. Sturm-refused. Quillin-refused. Cotto-refused. There are more. And fucking Ouma exposing him? :lol: You are the first person in recorded history to say this I think.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

JamieC said:


> Ok then, let's break down your n00b posting.


 don't know why you would refer to me as a noob....if it's because i recently joined this forum, i would seriously question your intelligence..



JamieC said:


> That would be Canelo or, really, Floyd. So within 9 words you're off to a bad start.


 you're saying this because floyd has fought at jmw and beaten the top guys...not because he's an actual jmw. just like rjj fought at hw when he was actually a lhw or chad dawson moved down to smw even though he was actually a lhw. there's a distinction between COMPETING at a certain weight class and actually BELONGING to that weight class. don't get it twisted. i know the judges scored the fight for canelo, but the majority of the boxing world, including canelo's own network saw lara as the clear winner...canelo got the decision basically because he's an hbo marquee name who brings a lot more money and fans than lara. if you ksab i wouldn't have to explain that to you.



JamieC said:


> Where? People just don't think it will happen as HBO won't want it and no-one really thinks Lara will last the distance and brings nothing to the table in terms of legacy at 160 or money


this is what i mean when i say you're fulla shit. you're telling me you didn't see all the posts from ggg fans who are rationalizing why ggg shouldn't fight lara? you haven't heard them say shit like "lara is boring so it wouldn't make money" "lara ran from canelo so he doesn't deserve another big fight" "lara has nothing to offer ggg because he fights at 154" and all the other lame-ass rationalizations? come on, dude...it's clear that ggg fans and ggg's management are against the idea of a lara fight...and it doesn't take a genius to figure out why.



JamieC said:


> Lot of talk by Lara but it hasn't actually happened


how's it gonna happen if ggg is ducking him?

look here, fella...it's a FACT that lara has challenged ggg a number of times. it's also a fact that K2 has REFUSED laras' challenge! i'm not making that shit up. they said the reason they didn't want the fight is because lara fights at 154...BUT THEY WOULD FIGHT FLOYD AT 154! isn't their strategy obvious to you? they want to fight a NATURAL small ww..but not a natural jmw.

but more to the point, these same dudes who want damn near 40 year old ww to move up TWO weight classes, they themselves REFUSED TO MOVE UP ONE WEIGHT CLASS to fight ward. that's not my opinion....it's fact! they said it themselves, so quit with the bullshit.

and obviously you didn't see the ouma fight...so what i'll do for you is this...i'll post the.link for you...right here...sit back and enjoy...then after you watched it, come back and tell me how ggg wasn't exposed by an over-the-hill ouma who was basically on his last legs.






and as far as danny geale goes, i'm not saying he's a bad fighter...he did beat adamat:lol: ....but didnt he lose to barker and mundine:lol:? martin murray fought a crippled sergio.

i think part of your problem is, you come to this room with the same people and they say the same things allt he time and you get into a kind of groupthink...so when somebody new has a viewpoint you never heard your first reaction is "that's ridiculous...i never heard anybody else say that before"...doesn't make you look good.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> don't know why you would refer to me as a noob....if it's because i recently joined this forum, i would seriously question your intelligence..
> 
> you're saying this because floyd has fought at jmw and beaten the top guys...not because he's an actual jmw. just like rjj fought at hw when he was actually a lhw or chad dawson moved down to smw even though he was actually a lhw. there's a distinction between COMPETING at a certain weight class and actually BELONGING to that weight class. don't get it twisted. i know the judges scored the fight for canelo, but the majority of the boxing world, including canelo's own network saw lara as the clear winner...canelo got the decision basically because he's an hbo marquee name who brings a lot more money and fans than lara. if you ksab i wouldn't have to explain that to you.
> 
> ...


No, it's the way you express your opinions...which aren't exactly radical by the way, there are a fair few 'tards just like you already on this forum.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> lara-angulo was aruably the fight of the year...so, to say lara doesn't make exciting fights is stupid.
> 
> secondly, lara clearly beat canelo....only a canelo diehard fan or a hater would deny that.
> 
> thirdly, when somebody who dksab says "lara doesn't deserve to fight so and so because he's boring" i can easily forgive them because i know they're speaking out of ignorance. but when people who claim to be knowledgeable about boxing make those types of comments, what i hear is: "i'm scared shitless that lara will beat my guy, so i need to pull some bullshit reason to rationalize why my guy should avoid him..." and especially when these same fans give all kinds of love to wlad klitchsko who is up there with john ruiz and chris byrd as one of the most incredibly boring fighters to watch...of all time.


http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/opi...-saul-canelo-alvarez-erislandy-lara-showdown/

34 media scorers had the fight to Canelo

30 Lara

And 25 scored it a draw

Doesn't sound like a clear win to either fighter but more like a close fight that could go either way.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> don't know why you would refer to me as a noob....if it's because i recently joined this forum, i would seriously question your intelligence..
> 
> you're saying this because floyd has fought at jmw and beaten the top guys...not because he's an actual jmw. just like rjj fought at hw when he was actually a lhw or chad dawson moved down to smw even though he was actually a lhw. there's a distinction between COMPETING at a certain weight class and actually BELONGING to that weight class. don't get it twisted. i know the judges scored the fight for canelo, but the majority of the boxing world, including canelo's own network saw lara as the clear winner...canelo got the decision basically because he's an hbo marquee name who brings a lot more money and fans than lara. if you ksab i wouldn't have to explain that to you.


That is the weakest shit I ever heard :lol: You can be the number 1 in a weight class but not belong there :lol: How convenient!



> this is what i mean when i say you're fulla shit. you're telling me you didn't see all the posts from ggg fans who are rationalizing why ggg shouldn't fight lara? you haven't heard them say shit like "lara is boring so it wouldn't make money" "lara ran from canelo so he doesn't deserve another big fight" "lara has nothing to offer ggg because he fights at 154" and all the other lame-ass rationalizations? come on, dude...it's clear that ggg fans and ggg's management are against the idea of a lara fight...and it doesn't take a genius to figure out why.


It's not rationalising, it's the truth, you just don't want to hear it. Lara has no chance with GGG, none. He's the number 3 LMW and has been dropped and hurt before at that weight and you want to say he has a chance with GGG? And who's going to put the money up? If HBO want it, it happens, if they don't, it doesn't. GGG isn't running from Lara ffs :lol:



> how's it gonna happen if ggg is ducking him?
> 
> look here, fella...it's a FACT that lara has challenged ggg a number of times. it's also a fact that K2 has REFUSED laras' challenge! i'm not making that shit up. they said the reason they didn't want the fight is because lara fights at 154...BUT THEY WOULD FIGHT FLOYD AT 154! isn't their strategy obvious to you? they want to fight a NATURAL small ww..but not a natural jmw.


Lara has done shit to make it happen and in his big break stank the joint out. Floyd is a better 154 lber than Lara anyway, so you want them to fight the number 3 but not the number 1?



> but more to the point, these same dudes who want damn near 40 year old ww to move up TWO weight classes, they themselves REFUSED TO MOVE UP ONE WEIGHT CLASS to fight ward. that's not my opinion....it's fact! they said it themselves, so quit with the bullshit.


None of what you said is fact, maybe learn what fact is. There's no they, it's about GGG not his team. He said he'd move up in about 2 years when he's cleaned out middle, he's also said he will come down to the weight Floyd is a unified champion at to fight him, again you've ignored that from my previous post as it doesn't suit your agenda



> and obviously you didn't see the ouma fight...so what i'll do for you is this...i'll post the.link for you...right here...sit back and enjoy...then after you watched it,
> come back and tell me how ggg wasn't exposed by an over-the-hill ouma who was basically on his last legs.


Of course I've seen it, he was in no way exposed, do you even know what it means? :lol:



> and as far as danny geale goes, i'm not saying he's a bad fighter...he did beat adamat:lol: ....but didnt he lose to barker and mundine:lol:? martin murray fought a crippled sergio.


Geale beat Sturm and if Murray was beating a crippled Sergio I assume you bet big on Murray then? Or is this some Captain Hindsight bullshit?



> i think part of your problem is, you come to this room with the same people and they say the same things allt he time and you get into a kind of groupthink...so when somebody new has a viewpoint you never heard your first reaction is "that's ridiculous...i never heard anybody else say that before"...doesn't make you look good.


No, what you're saying is ridiculous and this has been pointed out by much more knowledgeable posters than me as well. You just have some weird agenda against GGG that I can probably work out but whatever


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> that was three or four fights ago...since then lara beat trout, canelo and smith...lara went the distance with canelo and outboxed him over 12 and didn't get dropped once. *and canelo is one of the most dangerous punchers in the world and a favorite to beat ggg*. that proves lara would beat ggg.


So Lara having a toughie 3 fights ago is less relevant than Gennady "struggling" with Ouma 13 fights ago?

And your second last point is just retarded.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

JamieC said:


> That is the weakest shit I ever heard :lol: You can be the number 1 in a weight class but not belong there :lol: How convenient!
> 
> It's not rationalising, it's the truth, you just don't want to hear it. Lara has no chance with GGG, none. He's the number 3 LMW and has been dropped and hurt before at that weight and you want to say he has a chance with GGG? And who's going to put the money up? If HBO want it, it happens, if they don't, it doesn't. GGG isn't running from Lara ffs :lol:
> 
> ...


awww...you're just a huge ggg fan....dude you shoulda just said so to begin with and we would never have had this debate...i don't argue with fanboys.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> So Lara getting 3 fights ago is less relevant than Gennady "struggling" with Ouma 13 fights ago?
> 
> And your second last point is just retarded.


we'll see how retarded it iis when canelo puts ggg on his ass.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

griffin said:


> http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/opi...-saul-canelo-alvarez-erislandy-lara-showdown/
> 
> 34 media scorers had the fight to Canelo
> 
> ...


more revisionist bullshit...peoples memories are short...but the fact is, this was considered one of the worst decisions of the year when it was annnounced and a clear robbery in favor of the fan favorite. even harold lederman and the hbo crew who normally openly and shamelessly biased toward canelo had their boy losing.

boxing politics at its best/worst

25 draws tells me a lotta people were giving somebody the benefit of every close round.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> awww...you're just a huge ggg fan....dude you shoulda just said so to begin with and we would never have had this debate...i don't argue with fanboys.


You mean you have no riposte basically. You have been shown up in this thread


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> more revisionist bullshit...peoples memories are short...*but the fact is, this was considered one of the worst decisions of the year when it was annnounced and a clear robbery in favor of the fan favorite*. even harold lederman and the hbo crew who normally openly and shamelessly biased toward canelo had their boy losing.
> 
> boxing politics at its best/worst
> 
> 25 draws tells me a lotta people were giving somebody the benefit of every close round.


No it wasn't. THIS is revisionist bullshit.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> more revisionist bullshit...peoples memories are short...but the fact is, this was considered one of the worst decisions of the year when it was annnounced and a clear robbery in favor of the fan favorite. even harold lederman and the hbo crew who normally openly and shamelessly biased toward canelo had their boy losing.
> 
> boxing politics at its best/worst
> 
> 25 draws tells me a lotta people were giving somebody the benefit of every close round.


http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/348075-ring-poll-result-alvarez-lara-fight-was-very-close
The 115-113 score for Alvarez received the highest percentage of votes (33.22 percent) as of Tuesday evening, followed by 115-113 for Lara (28.23 percent) and a draw (15.23).

A 116-112 score for Alvarez was next (9.55 percent), followed by 116-112 for Lara (5.77 percent), 117-111 for Alvarez (3.01 perecent), â€œotherâ€ (3.00 percent) and 117-111 for Lara (2.07 percent).

1,162 readers had voted.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> more revisionist bullshit...peoples memories are short...but the fact is, this was considered one of the worst decisions of the year when it was annnounced and a clear robbery in favor of the fan favorite. even harold lederman and the hbo crew who normally openly and shamelessly biased toward canelo had their boy losing.
> 
> boxing politics at its best/worst
> 
> 25 draws tells me a lotta people were giving somebody the benefit of every close round.


Those scorecards came out just after the fight this isn't a new article.

Every boxing forum had mixed opinions yes some claimed robbery but there was just as many claiming Canelo won or a draw.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

Seems a good fight.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

JamieC said:


> You mean you have no riposte basically. You have been shown up in this thread


now you just sound stupid.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

dyna said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/348075-ring-poll-result-alvarez-lara-fight-was-very-close
> The 115-113 score for Alvarez received the highest percentage of votes (33.22 percent) as of Tuesday evening, followed by 115-113 for Lara (28.23 percent) and a draw (15.23).
> 
> A 116-112 score for Alvarez was next (9.55 percent), followed by 116-112 for Lara (5.77 percent), 117-111 for Alvarez (3.01 perecent), â€œotherâ€ (3.00 percent) and 117-111 for Lara (2.07 percent).
> ...


This is how most honest fans (not biased for whatever reason) saw the fight.






"if canelo had lost, it would be all over...a garage sale"






"i watched the fight in MEXICO and most people thought canelo got beat."






just a typical, ordinary fan with an honest opinion


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> This is how most honest fans (not biased for whatever reason) saw the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unexpected


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> This is how most honest fans (not biased for whatever reason) saw the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gurrero doesn't speak for whole of Mexico.
The poll of the fight showed that most fans are around 50/50 divided, and the ringside media were also 50/50 divided.

I had Lara by a few points but he threw the fight away by being so negative.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> This is how most honest fans (not biased for whatever reason) saw the fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The typical ordinary fan doesnt know how to score a fight though. They score shots that dont hit, score ineffective aggression etc. I wouldnt take their word as proof as most of them are idiots.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

You guys do know that Lara has also called out Thurman and Andrade. Andrade, especially, is right at Lara's weight class.

Shouldn't there be threads about these fighters ducking Lara or taking on easier challengers...*crickets chirping*


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> unexpected


to me, fight fans in mexico are a lot different than mexican fight fans in america. people stereotype all mexican fight fans as bloodthirsty dumbasses who don't appreciate or understand the finer points of boxing. my experience with fans in mexico is that they recognize there's a science to boxing as well. for one thing you don't hear mexican fight fans claiming that every straight-ahead slugger "fights like a mexican." they're more sophisticated than that....they're aware that guys like dempsey, henry armstrong and joe louis and sonny liston have been around since the beginning of boxing...back in the daymexico had guys like miguel lora and finito lopez, guys who could actually box pretty good. another good example is jmm. so, it's not inconceivable that they could appreciate lara's skill over canelo's ineffective aggression.....


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Chatty said:


> The typical ordinary fan doesnt know how to score a fight though. They score shots that dont hit, score ineffective aggression etc. I wouldnt take their word as proof as most of them are idiots.


dude...scoring a fight aint rocket science. just be honest for a minute. we know canelo lost the fight. he got the decision because he's the guy "they" are pinning all their hopes on for the future. it's another case of too big to fail...too much money would disappear down the drain...too many potential fortunes lost....better (easier!) to just rob lara and preserve canelo's career for much bigger paydays down the road.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude...scoring a fight aint rocket science. just be honest for a minute. we know canelo lost the fight. he got the decision because he's the guy "they" are pinning all their hopes on for the future. it's another case of too big to fail...too much money would disappear down the drain...too many potential fortunes lost....better (easier!) to just rob lara and preserve canelo's career for much bigger paydays down the road.


Kill yourself.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> dude...scoring a fight aint rocket science. just be honest for a minute. we know canelo lost the fight. he got the decision because he's the guy "they" are pinning all their hopes on for the future. it's another case of too big to fail...too much money would disappear down the drain...too many potential fortunes lost....better (easier!) to just rob lara and preserve canelo's career for much bigger paydays down the road.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...What-was-your-scorecard&highlight=canelo+lara
45% here had it for Canelo.
38% for Lara
rest draw.

But somehow according to you he only got the decision because he's "too big to fail".
Enough people had it for Canelo, it's *not* a robbery.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...What-was-your-scorecard&highlight=canelo+lara
> 45% here had it for Canelo.
> 38% for Lara
> rest draw.
> ...


keep in mind there's no internet in cuba's houses and the amount of cubans fans in this forum is not the same as mexicans.
a percentage of any statistics online won't be balanced. 
saying this, i don't call it a robbery,even if i saw Lara winning more rounds.


----------



## griffin (Aug 7, 2013)

dyna said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...What-was-your-scorecard&highlight=canelo+lara
> 45% here had it for Canelo.
> 38% for Lara
> rest draw.
> ...


Everywhere you find a large sample of people scoring this fight opinions seemed to be split on who won, but he will ignore that and still claim it was a massive robbery.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> You answered your own question, yes Lara is allowed to move up to 160 to make a name for himself so people can start taking his silly twitter callouts seriously.


Well in that case, GGG should move down to 154 and "make a name for himself" before we take his calling out of Mayweather and Canelo serious. Right?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Well in that case, GGG should move down to 154 and "make a name for himself" before we take his calling out of Mayweather and Canelo serious. Right?


Sure, you don't hear me saying that Floyd and Canelo are ducking GGG. They don't fight in his weight class. Now if Floyd or Canelo move up to fight Cotto for his Middleweight title, they're fair game. Until then you can't say that either one of them is ducking GGG.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Sure, you don't hear me saying that Floyd and Canelo are ducking GGG. They don't fight in his weight class. Now if Floyd or Canelo move up to fight Cotto for his Middleweight title, they're fair game. Until then you can't say that either one of them is ducking GGG.


Fair enough, just can't have it both ways. GGG can't complain about being willing to move to another weight for a big fight, when he won't do the same allowing a fighter to come to his weight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Fair enough, just can't have it both ways. GGG can't complain about being willing to move to another weight for a big fight, when he won't do the same allowing a fighter to come to his weight.


GGG is working his way to being a top draw, when you're a top draw you have way more leverage on making fights against the guys you want. Also, talk is talk. You can't say a guy is ducking when some no name fighter calls them out from a different division. Floyd gets a ton of these, Ortiz just called him out in an article, maybe you guys should start a thread on how Mayweather is ducking Ortiz.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> GGG is working his way to being a top draw, when you're a top draw you have way more leverage on making fights against the guys you want. Also, talk is talk. You can't say a guy is ducking when some no name fighter calls them out from a different division. Floyd gets a ton of these, Ortiz just called him out in an article, maybe you guys should start a thread on how Mayweather is ducking Ortiz.


Don't throw me in the "You guys" Lol I don't think any of these fighters really duck each other to be honest. Its all about the promoters for the most part, some people are just a little tired that GGG is 33 and really has not faced anyone very noteworthy to be calling out the 2-3 biggest money names in the sport. (Cotto, Mayweather and Canelo)


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I like Lara but can anybody watch the Angulo fight and give Lara a decent chance against GGG? Come on now, let's keep it real.


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

Mushin said:


> I like Lara but can anybody watch the Angulo fight and give Lara a decent chance against GGG? Come on now, let's keep it real.


if you're gonna keep it real you can't cherrypick, though. canelo is a much better fighter than angulo and canelo is considered a good bet to beat ggg....canelo couldn't hurt or drop lara for 12 rounds and, in fact it was lara who easily outboxed canelo throughout the entire fight and easily stayed of of trouble and handled canelo's aggresson. so, the question is also, if canelo couldn't do anything with lara for 12 rounds what makes you think ggg could?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Don't throw me in the "You guys" Lol I don't think any of these fighters really duck each other to be honest. Its all about the promoters for the most part, some people are just a little tired that GGG is 33 and really has not faced anyone very noteworthy to be calling out the 2-3 biggest money names in the sport. (Cotto, Mayweather and Canelo)


Well Golovkin has fought his way to being Cotto's mandatory, he's not just tweeting about wanting the fight like Lara.

Canelo has made it clear that he wants Cotto next, and his days at 154 are numbered, nothing wrong with Golovkin mentioning him as a possible opponent.

Everyone calls Floyd out, think about it. Worst case scenario, Floyd drains you, pot shots you and holds you tenderly for 12 rounds and you go home at least a few mil richer. Even the worst case scenario is a dream come true for most fighters. I don't expect Floyd to take the fight against Triple G, and he doesn't have to.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> if you're gonna keep it real you can't cherrypick, though. canelo is a much better fighter than angulo and canelo is considered a good bet to beat ggg....canelo couldn't hurt or drop lara for 12 rounds and, in fact it was lara who easily outboxed canelo throughout the entire fight and easily stayed of of trouble and handled canelo's aggresson. so, the question is also, if canelo couldn't do anything with lara for 12 rounds what makes you think ggg could?


Lara ran for 12 rounds and still got out power-punched by Canelo, how in the hell is that easily outboxing someone? :lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> if you're gonna keep it real you can't cherrypick, though. canelo is a much better fighter than angulo and canelo is considered a good bet to beat ggg....canelo couldn't hurt or drop lara for 12 rounds and, in fact it was lara who easily outboxed canelo throughout the entire fight and easily stayed of of trouble and handled canelo's aggresson. so, the question is also, if canelo couldn't do anything with lara for 12 rounds what makes you think ggg could?


Butthurt much?


----------



## ShinyDiscoBall (Apr 10, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> Lara ran for 12 rounds and still got out power-punched by Canelo, how in the hell is that easily outboxing someone? :lol:


you sound like a stupid dude that dksab...canelo is a power puncher. it's all he throws....lara is a boxer. he works behind the jab. learn boxing, you dumbass.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> you sound like a stupid dude that dksab...canelo is a power puncher. it's all he throws....lara is a boxer. he works behind the jab. learn boxing, you dumbass.


Not sure if Lara knows that he has to punch also in a boxing match.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Lara ran for 12 rounds and still got out power-punched by Canelo, how in the hell is that easily outboxing someone? :lol:


You right Canelo destroyed Lara


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

nvs said:


> Not sure if Lara knows that he has to punch also in a boxing match.


Lara had a higher total punch connect than Wendy, just saying.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

ShinyDiscoBall said:


> if you're gonna keep it real you can't cherrypick, though. canelo is a much better fighter than angulo and canelo is considered a good bet to beat ggg....canelo couldn't hurt or drop lara for 12 rounds and, in fact it was lara who easily outboxed canelo throughout the entire fight and easily stayed of of trouble and handled canelo's aggresson. so, the question is also, if canelo couldn't do anything with lara for 12 rounds what makes you think ggg could?


Canelo is overall better than Angulo but he's not a pressure fighter, it's not hard to stay away from him because he's flat footed, and he still made the fight close enough to go either way in a lot of people's eyes. GGG is probably the best pressure fighter in the sport today, as well as one of the hardest punchers, with thunderous bodyshots (which Lara is wide open for). That's what makes me think GGG would do better than Canelo and Angulo against Lara, to put it mildly.



Pedrin1787 said:


> Everyone calls Floyd out, think about it. Worst case scenario, Floyd drains you, pot shots you and holds you tenderly for 12 rounds and you go home at least a few mil richer. Even the worst case scenario is a dream come true for most fighters.


Nobody likes to get embarrassed which is the worst case scenario against Floyd, fighters have a lot of ego and pride. But yeah the big money does make it easier to swallow that pill.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Lara had a higher total punch connect than Wendy, just saying.


Past, and let me emphasize PAST, amateur 'pity pat for points' has NO place in professional boxing.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I like Lara, but get the fuck outta here! lol 

GGG destroys Lara within 8 rounds. Lara would land some shots, but GGG can take Lara's shots, Lara wouldn't survive those of GGG. I'd watch it though. Of course, I'd rather see GGG-Froch or GGG-Lee or GGG-Quillin.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Sweet Science said:


> I like Lara, but get the fuck outta here! lol
> 
> GGG destroys Lara within 8 rounds. Lara would land some shots, but GGG can take Lara's shots, Lara wouldn't survive those of GGG. I'd watch it though. Of course, I'd rather see GGG-Froch or GGG-Lee or GGG-Quillin.


You must not be Cuban, you make a lot of sense.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

ElKiller said:


> Lara ran for 12 rounds and still got out power-punched by Canelo, how in the hell is that easily outboxing someone? :lol:


REPLIES:



ShinyDiscoBall said:


> you sound like a stupid dude that dksab...canelo is a power puncher. it's all he throws....lara is a boxer. he works behind the jab. learn boxing, you dumbass.





Rigondeaux said:


> You right Canelo destroyed Lara


Reading comprehension is clearly not just an ESB thing:lol:


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> Past, and let me emphasize PAST, amateur 'pity pat for points' has NO place in professional boxing.


Be quiet Hermit, the last time you watched a fight was when Kelly Pavlick was relevent.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Be quiet Hermit, the last time you watched a fight was when Kelly Pavlick was relevent.


Damned every 10 year old has computer access now. Not sure you ever attended a live event from the way you talk. I get to 3/4 local live events a year. You?


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

hermit said:


> Damned every 10 year old has computer access now. Not sure you ever attended a live event from the way you talk. I get to 3/4 local live events a year. You?


I dont have the financial freedom to do so. We don't all work for Top Rank.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> I dont have the financial freedom to do so. We don't all work for Top Rank.


So, you admit you have no clue what the f you are talking about. You are just a Cuban Fan Boy. Nothing more. Not that we didn't know that from your posts anyhow. Get back to your studies kid. You're gonna need them.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know anything about boxing because I don't attend live shows? Lol you're going senile.


----------

